

Show HN: Video content and revenue sharing monetized with video classified ads - manishsharan
http://www.newzing.com

======
manishsharan
a word about video classifieds -- currently local small businesses advertise
with text classified but they would advertise with videos if a low cost video
advertising option was available.

